# Richtige Montage mit Twister



## strizi (22. August 2005)

Ich probiere zum ersten Mal mit Twister auf Zander zu gehen. Das ganze vom Ufer aus mit einer 3,3m Rute. Wie schaut das die Montage aus? Muss ich wirklich nur den Twister mit Bleikopfhacken am Vorfach montieren, und loss gehts?


----------



## banditz (22. August 2005)

*AW: Richtige Montage mit Twister*

eigendlich  ja  aber wenn in dem gewässer noch  hechte vorkommen solltest du unbedingt noch ein stahlvorfach verwenden


----------



## strizi (22. August 2005)

*AW: Richtige Montage mit Twister*

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Stahlvorfach. 

Ist das Richtig:
Ich werfe den Twister in den Teich ein, warte ca. 5 Minuten, damit der Twister sicher am Boden liegt, und sich das Wasser berühigt, und dann Drille ich den Twister zum Ufer, wobei ich immer wieder absetzten (Twister geht bis zum Boden), damits wirkt, wie wenn er Verletzt wäre....


----------



## Christian D (23. August 2005)

*AW: Richtige Montage mit Twister*

5 Minuten sind übertrieben! Einfach deine Schnur nach dem Auswerfen beobachten und "ertasten", wann der Twister den Grund erreicht hat. Das bekommst du mit der Zeit schon raus. Dann alle 5 Sekunden( kein Richtwert!!!), oder je nachdem, wie lange dein Twister nach dem Zupfen zum Grund sinkt wieder zupfen.

Grundkontakt....Zupfen.....Grundkontakt.....Zupfen......Grundkontakt.....


----------



## Sveni90 (23. August 2005)

*AW: Richtige Montage mit Twister*

Zum thema stahlvorfach noch eins lass bloss die finger von den grünen stahlvorfächern von balzer da sind mir schon mehrere gerissen obwohl sie mehr tragkraft haben als meine hauptschnur habe einen wunderschönen hecht am jig verloren seitdem tag binde ich mir alles selber und es hält bis jetzt.


----------



## Profi (23. August 2005)

*AW: Richtige Montage mit Twister*

@Chistian D.

Den Twister sollte man keinesfalls länger als nötig am Grund liegen lassn. Nach Grundkontakt sofort wieder anziehen.

Hatte noch nie einen Biß, nachdem der Köder auf dem Grund aufgetroffen ist. Zudem sollte man den Fischen nicht die Gelegenheit geben, den Köder zu prüfen.


----------



## Nebelhorn (24. August 2005)

*AW: Richtige Montage mit Twister*

Und noch etwas Wichtiges: Beim Absenken der Rute nie den Kontakt zum Köder verlieren, d.h. die Schnur immer einigermaßen straff halten. Denn die meisten Bisse erfolgen - gerade beim Zanderangeln - beim Absinken des Twisters.


----------



## balu77md (20. September 2005)

*AW: Richtige Montage mit Twister*

ich spinne grundsätzlich nur mit stahlvorfach. schon alleine das absinken und dann irgendwo hängen bleiben erzeugt ein aufscheuern der sehne. und wer nimmt sich schon die zeit nach jedem wurf sein vorfach anzuschauen.


----------



## happetier (29. September 2005)

*AW: Richtige Montage mit Twister*

ähm, hat hier schon mal jemand etwas mit hardmono gefangen?


----------



## Carissma (20. November 2005)

*AW: Richtige Montage mit Twister*

Tipp von mir schalt ein Stahlvorfach ein(sicher ist sicher)


----------

